# It's official, Virtus Bologna is out



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Members of the Council of FIBA voted on the Virtus Bologna issue: Virtus Bologna is out from the Italian championship 2003-04.

(Sorry, I've clicked in a wrong way. I wanted to continue in my other thread, but I've opened a new one..)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Virtus Bologna is death

I'm without words


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

so does this mean that there will be a sale of all the players? does that mean that Virtus will have to start all over in the 2004-2005 season from the bottom division (like fiorentina in soccer)?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> so does this mean that there will be a sale of all the players? does that mean that Virtus will have to start all over in the 2004-2005 season from the bottom division (like fiorentina in soccer)?


Maybe , but it's all dark.
The news are still running ...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> so does this mean that there will be a sale of all the players? does that mean that Virtus will have to start all over in the 2004-2005 season from the bottom division (like fiorentina in soccer)?


I'm pretty sure that something will be done. Listen that, it's funny. Italian Basketball Federation (FIP) voted the issue *without* the presence of the President of the FIP (who had some problems with a plane, sort of...). 
Considering how things goes in Italy, will you see a rule of the FIP that says that "a vote doesn't worth if there's not the President"? So they will vote again, and "in a way" Virtus will have solved its problem and will be admitted to the League. 

But. 

Virtus now is not anymore member of the Italian Basketball Federation. When you're excluded, you don't exist anymore. So Virtus has only a "sport right", and probably a new team (imagine something like "Nuova Virtus Bologna", or "Virtus 2003 Bologna" will start from the 3rd or 4th Division. After one year, someone will be able to buy again the mark "Virtus Pallacanestro", giving back the name and the history to the club. 
It's exactly what happened to Fiorentina: from the Serie A to the Serie C2, with a new name, "Florentia Viola". Then, the new owners of club bough after one year the original name. So "Florentia Viola" is now... "Fiorentina" again. 

Ah, it seems that Euroleague will give the 24th spot to Real Madrid, and not to an Italian team. This is for a strange ranking that considers the results in Europe in last years (I guess that to give this spot to Real Madrid, "last years" means a period from 1970 to 2003...).


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

okay i think i'm tripping , are you talking about the bologna where there is a belgian player Tomas Vandenspiegel.????

What the hell is gonna happen is gonna happen to these guys, how could this happen?? 
So they aren't playing against cska in the euroleague? There goes my trip?
I know i'm asking lots of questions, hope you got an answer.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

You're talking about a player of Skipper Bologna, and not of Virtus Bologna...


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh :shy: sorry
Anyway what is gonna happen to these players?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Virtus had only three players under contract, and they are absolutely free-agents. 

These players are: 
Albert Miralles, 1982, Spain, center 
Paolo Barlera, 1982, Italy, center 
Marco Belinelli, 1986, Italy, point-guard


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

sent one center to ostend , i think they are still searching for one


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

This is a scoop: a journalist just took a picture to Marco Madrigali going away from Bologna, trying to escape from the love of the Virtus' supporters:


----------



## 12261980 (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry, I have been out touch. Why is this happening?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, things will probably change. The best to do now is wait.



> Originally posted by <b>12261980</b>!
> Sorry, I have been out touch. Why is this happening?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46527&forumid=56


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> This is a scoop: a journalist just took a picture to Marco Madrigali going away from Bologna, trying to escape from the love of the Virtus' supporters:


*lol* 

My first words after the news were " If I'm Madrigali, I run to the Borgo Panigale's airport and take the first flight to Alaska" ...

What a chaos


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

where can i find an official statement of the club or newspaper on the internet about this thing???


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> where can i find an official statement of the club or newspaper on the internet about this thing???


http://telebasket.libero.it/ENG/index.asp?idSottoSez=32

In italian
http://www.legabasket.it
http://www.basketnet.it
http://www.gazzetta.it


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

1226etc... you can see these threads too: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=15422&forumid=56

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=15234&forumid=56 (the last post explains why Rigaudeau decided to go to play with the Mavericks. It's another part of the whole history...)


----------



## gvergoulas (Jul 4, 2003)

Couple of things i didn't understand about this Virtus Bologna thing...ok, it looks like they will not play in the Euroleague, but how did they get there in the first place, I think they finished 15th in their domestic league?

Second, if Real Madrid or Montepaschi Siena are to replace them in the Euroleague, does anyone have any idaea who is likely to replace Real or Siena in the UlebCup?


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

if i`m not wrong virtus had a contract with euroleague


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Italian Basketball Federation (FIP) voted the issue *without* the presence of the President of the FIP (who had some problems with a plane, sort of...).
> ...


First: Damn it, I hate the way federations of national leagues handle things... Our (Slovenian) KZS is a total [edited] as well... Corruption and stuff... Don't like it :no: 

And the second thing- Real Madrid? I heard that they are buying some crazy players this year... But I don't get how they even have the chance of getting in this year. I mean, they have a long tradition but hey, if your best player is Struelens... Something must be wrong


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Well if Real get's the ticket to Euroleague how many teams will Spain have in Euroleague 6-7??????


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> 
> First: Damn it, I hate the way federations of national leagues handle things... Our (Slovenian) KZS is a total [edited] as well... Corruption and stuff... Don't like it :no:
> ...


As a belgian basketball fan it's my duty to react, why do you think struelens isn't in belgium. To be honest we got players here who are much better then him and who are willing to play for the national team. They can keep him if they want, no players with an attitude


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> 
> 
> As a belgian basketball fan it's my duty to react, why do you think struelens isn't in belgium. To be honest we got players here who are much better then him and who are willing to play for the national team. They can keep him if they want, no players with an attitude


Thank god for that, Ostend. I'm sure that you can come up with better players than Struelens. :yes: I just hope that your NT can show some good results in the following years...


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

We'll see with the NT , things are not going so good. But one center y'all will definetely hear from is christoph Beghin (plays with ostend) and alexander lichodzijewski (for the moment youth, but i don't think for that much longer).Those 2 well if they try they can make it to the big league. Belgium is playing in tournament here in belgium, one of the teams we're playing against is france with tony parker. I'll put some comment up here after the games.
Let me put it like this, belgium for struelens well he doesn't want to play for us anymore. That dude is gonna fall lower untill he's nothing anymore.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Ostend! what is happening to Van Den Spiegel, he was considered as great talent few years ago, he is not playing much in skipper but has sth like 70%fg and 5 ppg in 12 minutes per game. I'm interested in how old is the man-if he still got time to develop, and of course- your opinion.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Tomas is 25, so he ain't too old. He has been going through to a hard time. Injuries, kicking his girl out the door. We were happy when he came to ostend again 2 years ago, he had a difficult time the operation to his knee and stuff. Believe me Tomas is a great player and person, before he took off to bologna after he played for ostend again, we invited him in a greek restaurant. We had a great time. 
Hopefully he'll play better this season. Otherwise i'm fearing the worst. But he's a player that needs some fans, i know that a few off his friends often fly over to italy to keep him company. 
If you want to know more about what drives this player you can check out his website.
http://www.freewebs.com/tomaso/
It is in dutch but if you want something translated, you may always ask. or surf to http://www.worldlingo.com/products_services/worldlingo_translator.html there you can translate dutch into english. (sometimes the translation is bad, but you know what they are trying to say!!)
Another site is http://www.thisisbasketball.be (also in dutch but now you know who to turn to for a translation) on this site in the section columns you will see that he writes often something for the site, on the forum he often posts his opinion.
Yeah he's a pretty social person, before taking off to the states, he came shooting with a whole bunch of ex-players off ostend here in the arena. Don't ask me why but a lot of players love coming back here.
Hope i've been some kind of help.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey Ostend, I heard that Belgium only lost for one point against Croatia on that tournament of yours... Is that true? I couldn't find any information about that. Even though they weren't playing with all of their stars (like Giricek or Kukoc) they are still a very good team (Croatia). I must say I was a bit surprised. In a positive sense, of course! Good for you-if it's true! :clap:


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

One point!!! Forget that, we lost by 62-89.
here are some pictures from the game. Well belgium pics anyway.

http://www.liege-bc.be/actualite.cfm?artID=536

Well i got some stats: for croatia i only know that Giricek scored 21 points. (He did play, he kicked our tiny little behind)
For belgium:

Desaever 5; M'benga 4; Major 4(ostend player); Beghin 15 (ostend); stas 10; Sergeant 4; dupont 0; Muya 6; Hervelle 0; Duke Tshomba 12; Sterk 2; Massot 0
A few good players of belgium didn't play, why it's not known. 

Even Tomas Vandenspiegel didn't play!!

The other game France 95 Roumania 74
France: Jeanneau 3; Abdul Waha 17; Moiso 2; Dioumassi 5; Digbeu 6; Parker 18; Souschou 15; Rupert 4; Julian 9; Diauw 1; Masingue 2; Tupiaf 13
Roumania: Usleam 0; Helciouie 14; Szigarto 11; Burlacu 12; Maceanu 10; Lapuste 9; Popescu 12

That is all off information they are giving. Kinda dissappointing to see how belgium plays AGAIN, but hey what's new; i am happy though for Beghin of ostend who played good, a boost for his confidence. Tomorrow they play again 

Croatia against Roumania and Belgium against France, the belgian players are excited to be up against tony parker, but i'm fearing the worst a defeat wich will make them crowl in a little dark corner. I'll try to post as soon as i got the results (for those who are interested!!)
Greets


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

France looks like a tough team to beat with 4 nba-ers on the team. It looks like Parker and Wahad have taken over from the older players like Rigeaudau and it's going to be hard to stop them.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> France looks like a tough team to beat with 4 nba-ers on the team


I thought there were 5 nbaers in their team.

Anway they have probably most complete guard and small forwards roster in upcoming EC, but they lack of C and PF's, I don't believe Moiso can be enough. They will be very tough to beat!:yes: ( which worries me )


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> I thought there were 5 nbaers in their team.
> 
> Anway they have probably most complete guard and small forwards roster in upcoming EC, but they lack of C and PF's,


Some problems that Serbia faces aswell. Since mosr of thier bigs are iether injured or took the summer off.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Some problems that Serbia faces aswell. Since mosr of thier bigs are iether injured or took the summer off.


Drobnjak or Tarlac as C, and Gurovic could play pf. But this is not the best roster Serbia and Montenegro (this new name is just tooo long) can do. I heard Cabarkapa decided not to play at EC, what is with Krstic?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I read in the newpaper that Krstic is injured and he won't be at the games.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

The Regional Administrative Court of Emilia-Romagna suspended till the 28 August the decision of Italian Basketball Federation. 

This is the news. Considering I don't understand anything about laws (just some jokes about lawyers, nothing more), I don't post any comment...

[strike]Virtus Bologna[/strike] or Virtus Bologna?


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> One point!!! Forget that, we lost by 62-89.


Sorry for my late response but I had no access to the net. 

Thank you for that, Ostend. 
Well, I guess you really shouldn't believe everything people say... My regrets.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry for my late response but I had no access to the net.
> ...



It's okay, and don't worry i'm used to seeing belgium lose. And ostend also so i'm used to it lol


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*I wasn't sure if this has been posted yet*



> BOLOGNA, Italy (Ticker) - European basketball giant Virtus Bologna was given new life by the Italian justice system Tuesday after its exclusion by the governing body of basketball was overturned by a judge.
> 
> The team was kicked out of Italy's top league last week by the country's basketball federation (FIP) after failing to meet a payment deadline on money owed to former player Sani Becirovic, a draft pick of the NBA's Denver Nuggets



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=bolognanewlife&prov=st&type=lgns


----------

